# For girls?



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

I think that the beetle is targeted for girls to much.... i mean it comes with a flower next to the steering wheel when you buy it, now don't get mad at me or anything after you read that cause i have a good point here. if beetels were hooked up to look like...a guys car maybe us beetel owners wouldn't be made fun of so much, any one got pics of some hardcore beetels that i can show my boss so he understands that its not a girly car?










_Modified by Szabo at 1:48 PM 11-28-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*

Don't buy it. 
1. Yes! it's a chic car
2. Everyone will make fun of you

_Modified by Lorem at 6:18 PM 11-26-2004_
3. Some may even think you're gay!


_Modified by Lorem at 6:20 PM 11-26-2004_


----------



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Lorem)*


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: For girls? (Lorem)*

Here is mine... a semi-macho girlie Bug







Why do you care what anyone thinks anyway ???
Follow link in sig...


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: For girls? (pstoppani)*

The bud vase is a nod to the original beetles, which had them from the late 30's (as the KDF wagen) up into the early 60's. It has nothing to do with the target market of the car.
I'm not gay. I'm not a girl. I just drive a car that I like. Most importantly, I'm not hung up about what other people think about the New Beetle and their drivers.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*

Yup a chick car








When you grow some hair on your balls you will realize that even a ferrari won't make up for what your lacking


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*









Im comin out


_Modified by fbomb at 10:29 PM 11-26-2004_


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Yup a chick car








When you grow some hair on your balls you will realize that even a ferrari won't make up for what your lacking 

nice winter beater


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*

Are you man enough to drive a girly car?


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (dr_spock)*

..And that is the real question.








For sure it's a chick car but if you like it, buy it.
Even my dad said it's for girls and he's almost in his 60's








Now what IS gay is a new bettle convertable.. only homosexuels would get one of those.


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: For girls? (GaylordFowker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaylordFowker* »_Now what IS gay is a new bettle convertable.. only homosexuels would get one of those.









Now *that* is funny!!!


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (GaylordFowker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaylordFowker* »_Now what IS gay is a new bettle convertable.. only homosexuels would get one of those.









Nope....we actively practicing "living-in-sin" homosexuals prefer matching BMW Roadsters.... The Beetle Convertible is just too gay for even us! (*Except the very manly Trixie and Insect....and BruinToo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)
--Chad AKA MaKo










_Modified by SeattleChad at 1:54 AM 11-27-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (SeattleChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeattleChad* »_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (Lorem)*

LOL now thats comedy


----------



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (fbomb)*

He looks sad that he is so gay....

















_Modified by Szabo at 2:05 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Lorem)*


_Quote »_3. Some may even think you're gay!

And what's wrong with that?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (SeattleChad)*


_Quote »_Nope....we actively practicing "living-in-sin" homosexuals prefer matching BMW Roadsters.... The Beetle Convertible is just too gay for even us!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*

typical 16 year old comment


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*

typical 16 year old comment








_Quote, originally posted by *Szabo* »_He looks sad that he is so gay....
















_Modified by Szabo at 2:05 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (FastAndFurious)*

heh, it may be a 16 year old response, but regardless... it is true


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*


_Quote »_heh, it may be a 16 year old response, but regardless... it is true









But to be correct, the New Beetle isn't gay.
As for the guys who drive it, though, that's a different story....


----------



## mumbles117 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (VWestlife)*

I seen to "gangsta/thug" lookin guys in a convertible baby blue beetle blastin rap music. Funniest ish I have seen in a while.


----------



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (mumbles117)*

well as we can see, the car isnt for gays, straights, or.... anybody for that matter


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

1. It's *Beetle*, not beetel.
2. You have no point, or you are unable to communicate one.
3. Nobody makes fun of me when I'm driving the Beetle; maybe you should look for the reason somewhere other than the car.
4. Why do you care what your boss thinks of your car? If he or she is not paying for it, it's none of their business.
5. If you need a car to define your sexuality, you should sell your car and invest the money in psychotherapy.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Szabo* »_well as we can see, the car isnt for gays, straights, or.... anybody for that matter























It isn't for anybody, it's for everybody.


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Mikes72sb)*

It's actually for girls.. Like a cabrio. 

NB=Chick car. bottem line. 
The NB is like the teenage little sister in the VW family


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (GaylordFowker)*

I bought my bug because I loved the look of it.
I am 110% pure heterosexual, and yet I still have a plush VW daisy in my Turbo S bud vase.
This car is for people who think different, and don't care what others think of them.
With a set of rims and some minor exterior mods, it's perfect.
If you want to see a pus-sy car, take a look at a PT Cruiser next time you see one.


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: For girls? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_If you want to see a pus-sy car, take a look at a PT Cruiser next time you see one.









Aww man! I used to own a PT Cruiser along with my bug. I guess I'm doubly-gay






















I sold it and kept the bug.. am I half as gay now?








Enjoy your bug, whether you are gay or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (pstoppani)*

Maybe bisexual?








Woody Allen once famously said... "being bisexual doubles your chances for a date on a Saturday night."








But seriously... who cares what others think of your ride?








The kind of idiot who would define a person by the car he or she drives is the kind of small-minded idiot who deserves to be ignored by the intelligent amongst us. Exposed personal prejudices against Republicans, Democrats, Baptists, Jews, Catholics, Gays, Straights, Southeners, Yankees, the French, the English, blacks, browns, whites, the fat, the skinny... pick your minority or majority... don't deserve any reply except a glaring. "so what's it to you?"


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Szabo* »_I think that the beetel is targeted for girls to much.... i mean it comes with a flower next to the steering wheel when you buy it, now don't get mad at me or anything after you read that cause i have a good point here. if beetels were hooked up to look like...a guys car maybe us beetel owners wouldn't be made fun of so much, any one got pics of some hardcore beetels that i can show my boss so he understands that its not a girly car?








 Here's a way to keep from being affected by people "making fun of you" for driving a "girly" car...go to the gym, get some muscles, kick some ass...there, problem solved!
Seriously, you sound like a big wussy. Do me a favor, sell your Beetle & get a truck or a Camaro, you obviously don't have enough balls or self-esteem to go thru life not-caring what other dumb-asses think.


----------



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Kevin Rowley)*

well I was just asking, to see if anyone had any pics that made it look more...... manly and to address my spelling, I can't spell I was suprised that no one picked it up before you did, heh I guess I will have to edit it now. I don't know how to make a poll and I am sure it is easy enough but I am to lazy to try to figure it out, so could someone make a poll for me?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (silversport)*


_Quote »_Here's a way to keep from being affected by people "making fun of you" for driving a "girly" car...go to the gym, get some muscles, kick some ass...there, problem solved!

That sounds like an excellent way to pick up men.








"After a work-out at the gym, you feel like a new man... and he's right there in the locker room."


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Szabo)*

BTW, I have to feel sorry for any straight guy who works for Best Buy's "Geek Squad"... not only is the concept of "Geek Squad" a total rip-off of "Queer Eye For The Straight Guy", but they also drive these oh-so-manly New Beetles with big "Geek Squad" logos on the sides -- I'll bet they're all 2.0L automatics, too.


----------



## mumbles117 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
That sounds like an excellent way to pick up men.








"After a work-out at the gym, you feel like a new man... and he's right there in the locker room."


ROFL/LMAO


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_BTW, I have to feel sorry for any straight guy who works for Best Buy's "Geek Squad"... not only is the concept of "Geek Squad" a total rip-off of "Queer Eye For The Straight Guy", but they also drive these oh-so-manly New Beetles with big "Geek Squad" logos on the sides -- I'll bet they're all 2.0L automatics, too.


Because Golf's just ooze testosterone..








I'm not going to tout the non-existant manly virtues of my car, other than to say anyone that hung-up on it has more to worry about, and the bug's been more directly involvement for picking up women than any previous car I've owned.
And Geek Squad existed before Queer Eye...and they don't have anything in common. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (13minutes)*

You are right, the Geek Squads, are 2.0's. I cleaned one up to sell it this past summer at my work. Working at an actual dealership, i see probly 40% owners men. None gay that i could see. There was a gay guy that worked there who drove a yellow Lancer, and i saw some other gay guys that looked into Jettas and Passats. As well as Mercedes. So its not just a bug, in my opinion, you could be considered gay driving a minivan because thats the "soccermom" car. And the older Miata's, Del Sols, and little 4 cylinder Z3's are less of a man car in my opinion, i've driven them, they lack compared to a 2.0 5-speed, no exageration. I also think the New Beetle is more artistic than a lot of other cars. And I have seen some NBA players with one, and even a red one with huge chrome wheels in a Big Tymers Video. People should open there eyes and look at their beloved pop culture a little closer. I've given probly 50 girls rides in my car becuase they think its cute or a cool car. If theres a girl who calls it cute but wants to go for a ride with me, fine with me!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (13minutes)*


_Quote »_And Geek Squad existed before Queer Eye...and they don't have anything in common. That doesn't make any sense.









The common theme is taking an insult/put-down -- i.e. "You're suck a GEEK!" or "How QUEER is that!?" -- and using as part of the name, as if it were something to be proud of. That would be like a place which sells aftermarket parts for Asian cars calling itself "The Rice Factory", or a country music bar using the name "White Trash Saloon".


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (CK98Beeetle)*


_Quote »_People should open there eyes and look at their beloved pop culture a little closer. I've given probly 50 girls rides in my car becuase they think its cute or a cool car. If theres a girl who calls it cute but wants to go for a ride with me, fine with me!

They probably accept your offer for a ride because they feel "safe" -- obviously the chances of a male New Beetle driver putting the moves on a woman is far less than that of a Camaro or Mustang driver!


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevin Rowley* »_5. If you need a car to define your sexuality, you should sell your car and invest the money in psychotherapy.

100% true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
That sounds like an excellent way to pick up men.








"After a work-out at the gym, you feel like a new man... and he's right there in the locker room."









100% true!
--Chad


----------



## burningchrome (May 1, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (SeattleChad)*

*Cough*


----------



## Boosted Bug (Oct 7, 2004)

I rairly see a guy driving a beelte around here (Ohio) When my boyfriend drives my car, he says he feels weird... but that might be because my license plate says "LV A NRSE" and I have a pink breast cancer ribbon on the back of my car.. and a big bundle of calalillies in my vase








If your worried about the vase, just stick a big cigar in it


----------



## vwbeetlelvr (Nov 29, 2004)

THAT IS SUCH AN AMAZING CAR!
I can't wait to buy mine!


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Don't buy it. 
1. Yes! it's a chic car
2. Everyone will make fun of you

_Modified by Lorem at 6:18 PM 11-26-2004_
3. Some may even think you're gay!

_Modified by Lorem at 6:20 PM 11-26-2004_

HAHAHA


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Yup a chick car










Thats about as feminine as u can get


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (RedG6)*

I don't think it's a gay car (chick car maybe).
The biggest "problem" I have is that most people assume it's my wife's car.
She preferes something a little more "ballsy"








(check the sig)


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: For girls? (neuo)*









I drive a chick car.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Beetles are for men with nothing to prove.*

"Szabo"?







Sounds like a gay pool boy to me; "Oh, Szabo, puleez rub suntan oil on my back luv."


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (Billsbug)*

Show this to your boss!
This "Chick Car" below is owned by Vortexer "2008cc" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Gees, I guess a thread should be started in the MkIV forum polling Jetta drivers to see how many are gay. After all, the Jetta is the #1 pick among gays, as far as the VW lineup is concerned!


----------



## tsuter (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_Show this to your boss!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice wheely bars?????? Must be a RWD conversion......
Muhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (tsuter)*

::Crosses fingers:: I hope my car doesn't make me look gay...







Ugh... YA DUMBA$$'S!







If ya dont like the New Beetles then keep your comments to yourself.









-Paul


----------



## dangbug (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: For girls? (SeattleChad)*



SeattleChad said:


> Nope....we actively practicing "living-in-sin" homosexuals prefer matching BMW Roadsters.... The Beetle Convertible is just too gay for even us! (*Except the very manly Trixie and Insect....and BruinToo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)
> I may have to agree with Chad...I just bought a BMW325ix from a lovely couple of ladies. Great gals, what a hoot to meet them! They keep their cars super clean and have impeccable decorating taste.
> See ya!


----------



## njbongo (May 28, 2004)

*Re: For girls? (dangbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangbug* »_


SeattleChad said:


> Nope....we actively practicing "living-in-sin" homosexuals prefer matching BMW Roadsters.... The Beetle Convertible is just too gay for even us! (*Except the very manly Trixie and Insect....and BruinToo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)
> I may have to agree with Chad...I just bought a BMW325ix from a lovely couple of ladies. Great gals, what a hoot to meet them! They keep their cars super clean and have impeccable decorating taste.
> See ya!






SeattleChad said:


> No self-repecting homosexual man would buy a BMW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Mercedes maybe, but no BMWs.
> You sure they weren't 'trash with cash' victims?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: For girls? (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_
Thats about as feminine as u can get

what a shame does that mean im feminine too


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (BugBoy4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BugBoy4Life* »_::Crosses fingers:: I hope my car doesn't make me look gay...







Ugh... YA DUMBA$$'S!







If ya dont like the New Beetles then keep your comments to yourself.









-Paul









Oh, your Beetle makes you look perfectly heterosexual... but it's contradicted by the scientifically proven fact that any guy with *"boy"* in his screen name is definitely gay.


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (VWestlife)*

Just the fact that there *are* gays in this thread that own beetles is proof enough.









*I have a 2000 1.8t btw.
I like them, but they're big time chick cars 100%, no way around it.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (GaylordFowker)*

Cars are cars, folks. They are not male or female, gay or straight. Any perception to the contrary is just a person's biases showing through.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (GaylordFowker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaylordFowker* »_Just the fact that there *are* gays in this thread that own beetles is proof enough.


By that logic, if a gay person owns, say, a GTI, and this owner is on an internet forum, then GTI's are a "gay car". Same would go for every car made that also has some sort of internet forum or club.


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (Mikes72sb)*

If there are a couple gay nb owners it doesnt make them all gay. If they are hetero, like driving chick cars and it makes em happy good for them.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote »_By that logic, if a gay person owns, say, a GTI, and this owner is on an internet forum, then GTI's are a "gay car". Same would go for every car made that also has some sort of internet forum or club.

For what it's worth, GTI is pronounced in German as "gay tay eeh". And if you have a supercharged G60 model? That's "gay sex null".








And of course here in America, the GL trim level stands for "Gay & Lesbian". A safer choice for you would be the GLS -- "Gay, Lesbian, & Straight".


----------



## Szabo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_"Szabo"?







Sounds like a gay pool boy to me; "Oh, Szabo, puleez rub suntan oil on my back luv."









First of all "billsbug" I never insulted the beetle if you read my first post, and billsbug isn't excatly the best name in the world either.


----------



## Misfitbrian (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
For what it's worth, GTI is pronounced in German as "gay tay eeh". And if you have a supercharged G60 model? That's "gay sex null".








And of course here in America, the GL trim level stands for "Gay & Lesbian". A safer choice for you would be the GLS -- "Gay, Lesbian, & Straight".










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Whew...I'm glad I got the right trim package!







Seriously, nobody has even come close to saying my car was gay or feminine. Of course I'm 6 ft & weigh 220.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Beetles are for men with nothing to prove. (Misfitbrian)*

Oh sure 'Bill's Bug', that's a real weird one...








Can't believe I posted on such a moronic thread, Bad Bill, bad, bad Bill


----------



## inoverdrive (Feb 26, 2004)

*THE BEETLE IS FOR EVERYBODY!!*

Holy crap!!! a lot of sick puppies on this subject!!!!!


----------



## cyclehobby (Jun 2, 2004)

Uh-oh... I'm in deep trouble. I drive a NB and I really like the BMW Z4.
You know what? So what!
First of all, I never really thought of any car as a girl car or a boy car. Though many females drive NBs, I just consider them "enthusiasts" - like me.
Second of all, since a car is sexless, it cannot be deemed gay, bi or heterosexual. Since all of us are probably one of the above, and we all need to drive, ALL cars (and even "manly SUVs) can't be specifically categorized. Why would we need to do this?
Third of all, if foolish people want to say the NB is specifically only a girls car, what classification does any SUV fit into? Many that I see are driven by your "soccer moms" who happen to be female. 
I drive a NB and enjoy it as much as I enjoyed driving the old air cooled bugs and buses and Karmann Ghias of years ago. Those cars were'nt specific to any sex or lifestyle were they? Oh, wait - yes they were. See, people drove them who "liked" them and who wanted fun, reliable and economical cars. And they wanted those cars to be "unique". Nuff said.
This topic is old, tired, and silly to even waste my time with. So, never mind.... Forget I said anything.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (cyclehobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclehobby* »_Uh-oh... I'm in deep trouble. I drive a NB and I really like the BMW Z4.
You know what? So what!
First of all, I never really thought of any car as a girl car or a boy car. Though many females drive NBs, I just consider them "enthusiasts" - like me.
Second of all, since a car is sexless, it cannot be deemed gay, bi or heterosexual. Since all of us are probably one of the above, and we all need to drive, ALL cars (and even "manly SUVs) can't be specifically categorized. Why would we need to do this?
Third of all, if foolish people want to say the NB is specifically only a girls car, what classification does any SUV fit into? Many that I see are driven by your "soccer moms" who happen to be female. 
I drive a NB and enjoy it as much as I enjoyed driving the old air cooled bugs and buses and Karmann Ghias of years ago. Those cars were'nt specific to any sex or lifestyle were they? Oh, wait - yes they were. See, people drove them who "liked" them and who wanted fun, reliable and economical cars. And they wanted those cars to be "unique". Nuff said.
This topic is old, tired, and silly to even waste my time with. So, never mind.... Forget I said anything.

... Generally speaking... it's a girl car. The ultimate girl car was the MKIII Cabrio. Now it's the NB Conv. NB coupe is definately top three girl car material.
Face it! You drive a girl car!








So do I











_Modified by Lorem at 4:17 PM 12-3-2004_


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Im gay but my Beetle isnt. She's a lesbian









-Paul


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (BugBoy4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BugBoy4Life* »_Im gay but my Beetle isnt. She's a lesbian









-Paul









No surprise to me.... the "boy" rule never fails!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...84847


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

The boy rule doesn't count when I really am justa LiL' Tyke. Im only 19 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Paul


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (BugBoy4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BugBoy4Life* »_The boy rule doesn't count when I really am justa LiL' Tyke. Im only 19 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Paul









Usually by that age you know the difference between a ***** and a ******


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
Usually by that age you know the difference between a ***** and a ******





















































































































































p.s. Page Three PWN3D!


----------



## Lello GTI (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

Has noone seen the 500HP Twin Turbo beetle that was made!!!!?? Now tell me.. does that sound like a girly car?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lello GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lello GTI* »_Has noone seen the 500HP Twin Turbo beetle that was made!!!!?? Now tell me.. does that sound like a girly car?
















yes one of them comes on these threads from time to time


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

it's a 500hp chick car.... so what?








A sunfire is a sunfire, and saturn is a saturn, a New beetle
is still a New beetle.









"*beep *beep, Let's go girls"


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaylordFowker)*


_Quote »_Though many females drive NBs, I just consider them "enthusiasts" - like me.

haha, enthusiasts??








" Ooohhh.... That thing looks so cute, dad, I want you to get me one
of those for my grade pressant."
....Probably takes it back to the dealer because she thinks the turbo sound is something going bad.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GaylordFowker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaylordFowker* »_
haha, enthusiasts??








" Ooohhh.... That thing looks so cute, dad, I want you to get me one
of those for my grade pressant."
....Probably takes it back to the dealer because she thinks the turbo sound is something going bad.










It's clear you have a bad view of the NB. Fine. But what are you doing on these boards then. This is a VW site and the NB is part of the VW family so as hard as it is for you to believe it, YES there are beetle Enthusiasts and to call the beetle a girls car you obviously don't know the history behind it. What will prove to you that we are ethusiasts? I already stated we have a AWD TT guy around here and plenty of Stage 3 guys if your looking more into performance. If your looking at styling and such we have plenty of others that *ARE*
enthusiasts and will stand behind their car just like any other enthusiast out there.


----------



## 02BlueGLS (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

i drive an 02 bug, and i have gotten more ass b/c of this car then i did when i had my 350hp 2000 accord V6.(moment of silence for the dead car) i am straight and don't care what the F**K people think of me, especially people who would judge me by the car i drive. b/c those are the people who don't deserve to be associated with me. all my friends think it is a great car, so does my boss, and even my girlfriend! so to all you guys who are hung like a horse fly, and are insecure about your sexuality, don't go buy a car, go get therapy!!! I'm out i said my part


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (02BlueGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02BlueGLS* »_i drive an 02 bug, and i have gotten more ass b/c of this car then i did when i had my 350hp 2000 accord V6.(moment of silence for the dead car) i am straight and don't care what the F**K people think of me, especially people who would judge me by the car i drive. b/c those are the people who don't deserve to be associated with me. all my friends think it is a great car, so does my boss, and even my girlfriend! so to all you guys who are hung like a horse fly, and are insecure about your sexuality, don't go buy a car, go get therapy!!! I'm out i said my part


Wow. Cool. Great.
I got one gay comment once, just downshifted and never saw them again.








I'm looking to buy another in January, can't be without my Beetle folk.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (DarthVader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_I'm looking to buy another in January, can't be without my Beetle folk.

Buying one for your boyfriend, eh?


----------

